# Snowy Mespilus



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2010)

ή _Amelanchier ovalis_. Αυτός ο θάμνος με το ωραίο λουλουδάκι, που δίνει φαγώσιμους καρπούς:






Η γουίκη δεν δίνει και πολλά:
Amelanchier ovalis, commonly known as Snowy Mespilus, is serviceberry shrub. Its pome fruits are edible and can be eaten raw or cooked.​Η γερμανική βίκεν έχει μπόλικα (αλλά μην μπερδευτείτε με εκείνο το Edelweißstrauch στην αρχή, καμία σχέση με έντελβαϊς).

Το λέμε κάπως εμείς;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων το ανθοκομικό τμήμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Βλέπω ότι η μπίλια, μετά από μερικούς γύρους, έχει κάτσει στο *αμελάγχιο*, που βρίσκεις στον Πάπυρο και μερικούς αξιόπιστους.


----------



## Cadmian (Oct 18, 2010)

Παίζει και το *μέσπιλο* (δηλ. μούσμουλο) για το mespilus, δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο...

Επίσης, το snowy mespilus μου βγάζει λατινική ονομασία και το Amelanchier lamarckii. _Αυτό το lamarckii πάλι πως μεταφράζεται_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2010)

Cadmian said:


> Αυτό το lamarckii πάλι πώς μεταφράζεται;



Δεν είναι «του Λαμάρκ» (Lamarck);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2010)

Το φυτό με τον καρπό του,από τη γερμανική βίκεν:





Μεσπιλιά (Mespilus germanica – Medlar)





Αρκετά μοιάζουν...


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Το _lamarckii_, που πρέπει να είναι από το όνομα του Γάλλου φυσιοδίφη, θα γινόταν _λαμάρκειος_.

Για τη μουσμουλιά, που κακώς δεν την ανέφερα: στα αγγλικά είναι *medlar*. Είτε αυτή: 
The loquat (Eriobotrya japonica) is a fruit tree in the family Rosaceae, indigenous to southeastern China. It was formerly thought to be closely related to the genus Mespilus, and is still sometimes known as the Japanese medlar.

είτε αυτή:
Medlar (Mespilus) is a genus of two species of flowering plants in the subfamily Maloideae of the family Rosaceae. One, Common Medlar Mespilus germanica, is a long-known native of southwest Asia and possibly also southeastern Europe (Black Sea coast of modern Turkey) [...]

Με το αμελάγχιο συναντιώνται στις ροδίδες, την οικογένεια.


----------



## Cadmian (Oct 18, 2010)

Πάντως, το amelanchier ovalis το βρήκα εδώ και με την ονομασία *ιψός*. Περαιτέρω πληροφορίες όμως δεν έχω, άρα αποσύρομαι...


----------



## StellaP (Oct 18, 2010)

Αμελάγχιερ ή αμελαγχές (amelanchier) ή αρωνία (Aronia).
Γένος φυτών της οικογένειας των ροδοειδών. Θάμνοι ή δενδρύλλια καρποφόρα με πολλά άνθη και καρπούς που τρώγονται.Ιθαγενές φυτό της Ευρώπης που βρίσκεται και στον Παρνασσό και στον Χελμό.
Γνωστότερα είδη Αρωνία ή κοινή, Αρωνία η καναδική και Αρωνία η κληθρόφυλλος.

Σημ. Αν δεν είναι αυτό που ψάχνετε έφαγα τον χρόνο μου με τον Πυρσό.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ναι, ίσχυαν αυτά, τα έχει κι ο Γεννάδιος στο _Φυτολογικό_ του, αλλά η μπίλια έκατσε στο *αμελάγχιο*. Με προβλημάτισε το αρχαιοπρεπές _αμελαγχές_, αλλά δεν υπάρχει ελληνική ρίζα — για Προβηγκία διαβάζω. Και η αρωνία (_Aronia_) είναι _chokeberry_, εκεί που το «χιονομέσπιλο» είναι _serviceberry_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maloideae


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Τώρα βρήκα άκρη για τον ίψο ή ιψό. Απαντά στον Θεόφραστο, και στο LSJ λέει ότι είναι το φελλόδεντρο (η φελλόδρυς, _Quercus suber_). Στον Γεννάδιο όμως λέει: «πιθανώς Αρωνία η κρητική» και στην _Αρωνία_: «Αρωνία η κοινή ή κρητική (Aronia cretica ή vulgaris, γαλλ. Amelanchier)».

Πάντως, για να γυρίσουμε στα μούσμουλα, σε κάποια λογοτεχνική μετάφραση, που δεν θα ήθελε να το παίξει και φυτολογία, πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να πούμε _μουσμουλιά_ παρά _αμελάγχιο_.


----------



## sarant (Oct 18, 2010)

Ή ίσως αγριομουσμουλιά, διότι οι καρποί της δεν τρώγονται;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Εσύ μην ακούσεις για καρπούς σήμερα! Από πίσω...


----------



## honionna (Mar 4, 2022)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Το chokecherry (_Prunus virginiana_) μεταφράζεται ως αρωνία έτσι δεν είναι; Πώς λέγονται όμως οι καρποί της δηλαδή τα chokeberries;


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2022)

Βλέπω ότι είναι δρύπη (drupe). Αλλά δεν έχει δικό της όνομα, οπότε _καρπός της αρώνιας / αρωνίας_.


----------

